# Matts



## saritmiz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here, I want to thank Kimberly who made it possible for me to write here.
I have 2 Havanese dogs. My female had the worst matts I've ever seen. I tried the rotating comb and it just hurt her. So I ordered the CC new buttercomb and the wood brush. Since I live in Israel and we don't have it here, it cost me a small fortune to send it here. But it was worth it. I never thought that a good comb and brush can make such a difference, they all look the same to me. The comb worked really well on the mats and the wood pin brush is great for finishing. There are a little more matts because she bites me when I try to comb her hair but I'm on it.
I was so close to cutting her hair and I'm so glad I didn't. There are parts that got shorter when I used the old comb so I'll have to wait for a couple of month before I take her to another show.
I should thank all of you because the first time I heard about the CC combs was in this forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am so glad you made it here! More than anything, I'm glad the grooming tools worked for you. 

So, now you just have to share the names of your dogs and some photos of them too! 

Welcome Sarit!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow all the way from Israel. I'm so glad the comb worked for you. Which one did you get?

Oh and Welcome Sarit. What are your Havaneses' names? We love photos here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Sarit! I'm glad you were able to get the CC comb. It really is SO helpful! Can't wait to see pictures of your havs.


----------



## saritmiz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad I've found this forum because it's full of information. My Havanese dogs are the only ones at dog shows...
My Male's name is Gulash (like the hungarian dish) and the female's name is Petel which means Raspberry. They are both from Hungary.
I'm trying to attach a picture of them together, hope it works.
The big one is Gulash and the smaller one is Petel.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, your furbabies are beautiful. So very white!! I hope you will post more pictures and continue to check in here. You can find lots of info on this forum. Welcome to you and your 'kids'.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sarit, Gulash and Petel! Your havs are beautiful  How do you know which CC comb to get...there are so many to choose from? I would be willing to get one too if it would help with my hav Summer's mats!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jen, if you just want to buy one CC comb, I love the long tooth butter comb. You can get away with not having the others if you just had to pick one. Half the teeth are fine, and half are a bit wider. The teeth are long enough to get through a fully-coated adult, too.

If you want to add some other options, the detangling comb is new, and is very heavy, but it is nice with the staggered teeth. The weight helps it slide through the easy mats. I also love my rattail comb and use that for the face and feet (but you can use any basic flea comb from a pet store for that too).

I have six CC brushes, but my favorite is the basic beechwood oblong 27mm brush. I've ended up buying that one twice for my travel brush and home brush, and have given it as a gift because I like it so much.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly, are you trying to create a CC addict with poor Jen? LOL Just teasing. Actually, if you don't want to spend a lot on a good brush, I'd highly recommend the Madan brush for only $20 at www.pawsmarkonline.com. Also, the Ashley Craig greyhound combs are wonderful too - my favorite is the 4.5-inch wide tooth comb. But if you've got a larger Havanese I'd go for the 7" length - it can take forever with a smaller comb.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I just think it is so cool that someone all the way in Israel has found this forum. Your pups are beautiful. And I love the CC combs and brushes too. It is just one of the many, many pieces of advice I have gotten from this forum.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The Madan brush is great!! Does a fast job...fits your hand well...does not scratch the skin....and I love the colors.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful photo of Gulash and Petel! You can't tell where one ends and the other one begins!


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*mat fix*

I heard that you can use scissors. I have tried it and it works quite well and leaves the length of the hair. 
Here is how you do it. While holding the mat carefully with one hand cut through and into the mat in a vertical direction, several times but not to close together, with the length of the hair. Then take your comb or brush, starting at the ends furthest from the body and work towards the body to work out the loose hairs. Repeat a few cuts at a time using the minimum necessary to get rid of the mat and keep the length. I hope this helps. I Also found this tool called mat magician online. I haven't used it my self but, You might try it. I put the link
http://matmagician.com


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, don't you just love that brush? I've tried the Greyhound rectangular shaped brushes, but with the fan style back of the Madan's you can really get through the coat. I couldn't believe what a great job it did pulling the knots and mats out of Buddy's poodle coat. They just slipped to the ends of the hair and the wind did the rest of the work. I too love the colors but just wish they had a light purple or pink for Miss MeMe.

I did try and contact the manufacturer who is overseas, but have yet to hear back. Once you get a code from them, you can order directly. They have a few other items and the company was started by Asian dog show person. Talk about a small world.


----------



## saritmiz (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody, what a warm welcome . 
I really wanted to buy a couple more combs and brushes but it's so expensive so I just bought the new one for the tangles because it's my biggest problem.
I love the white havanese but it's so much work...


----------

